# where to buy rotifer, algae cultures



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

This is, I have to say right off, not for marine, but for FW shrimp that have a larval, free swimming stage. Don't need brackish water, but DO need microscopic foods for the first two stages of life. I may have hatching any day, as the females I just got are all full of eggs, one has dropped them down her legs and is fanning them. Little info for when they hatch, or how to care for them outside what's out there for shrimp farmers.. so I'm kind of winging this for starters. But I need a supply of rotifers, at least, and I know they need algae. I think I can get a suitable alagae wafer to culture from ReefCrew, but is there anyplace in Mississauga I could maybe just go and buy directly ? Also, how difficult is it to maintain a rotifer and alage culture over time ? I've got air pumps, I've got some huge glass vases I was going to use to hatch BBS, will that do for the others too ?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Check out kijiji. I came across a couple of places

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/f-rotifer-Classifieds-W0
QQKeywordZrotiferQQisSearchFormZtrue


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I looked on kijiji, but there was nothing there. Turns out I can get rotifers from ReefCrew too, and Brian, the guy I dealt with, is just outstanding ! I would buy from this company any time. I said I needed it like, yesterday, since I don't know when my shrimp might hatch eggs. Had a problem registering on their website, sent an email this morning. Brian called me and got the order out today just before they quit shipping, and sent it overnight UPS at no charge. I will have it tomorrow. 4 pound package ! Included the algae disc, food for the algae,and at no charge enough green water to keep the rotifers alive until my algae culture is mature enough to harvest, and some brown algae they don't normally sell, but use in their labs. Since I am basing my feeding plan on what I was able to learn about shrimp farming.. seems EFAs are very important for survival of larval shrimps, at least the ones we eat, anyway. Seems brown algae has more of one of those fats, so he sent me some, which was amazing. I like this outfit !

Now all I need is for the shrimp to cooperate !


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/


----------

